# [cups] non riesco a farlo funzionare manco a calci..! :([ri]

## Tiro

stò cups è la mia patata bollente...massimo che son riuscito a fare con la mia stampante hp deskjet 920c è stato dare con cups non avviato un:

```
# echo "Hello Tiro" > test

# cat test > /dev/usb/lp0

```

...fino a qui ok ma poi tutto sbagliato il resto:

solo la preview in firefox fa crashare il browser

localhost:613 non si apre (config di default)

appena avvio cups la stampante inizia a frullare all'infinito

...con cups non avviato, se faccio un cat di un file con più righe la stampa và fuori dal foglio...

ho seguito pari pari l'howto ufficiale gentoo ma nulla da fare...

qlc suggerimento...?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Tiro on Tue Dec 28, 2004 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> localhost:613 non si apre (config di default)

 

E' un errore di battitura o scrivi veramente 613? Perche' la porta e' la 631

----------

## Tiro

no, è di battitura...

 *Quote:*   

> http://localhost:631/

 

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao io sto seguendo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

questo How To per risolvere i miei problemi di stampa, se potesse esserti utile.

ciao

dboogieman

----------

## Kind_of_blue

con Gnome ... ho sempre trovato piu facilità a fare partire cupsd ... per poi lanciare

#gnome-cups-manager

e fare tutto da li

molto piu semplice dell'howto

 in kde ... lanciato cupsd ... nel pannello di controllo ... basta configurare il server di stampa ... e aggiungere una classe di stampanti

----------

## stefanonafets

Hai usato i driver giusti per CUPS (nn mai configurato una HP sotto linux, ma a quanto ho capito dovresti emergere gli "hpijs")?

[EDIT]

Dai un'occhiata al file /var/log/cups/error_log.

Se verso la fine trovi una roba tipo "ho trovato degli errori, ma per vederli aumenta il livello di verbosità del log" (traduzione mooolto libera), edita il file di conf. di cups, cerca la voce "LogLevel", cancella il valore "info" e mettici "debug".

Riavvia cupsd e riguarda error_log, indi posta ciò che nn ti è chiaro.

----------

## Tiro

...per me qlcs di inciprensibile

```
I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:53 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] New printer 'HPDeskJet920C' added by 'root'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Printer 'HPDeskJet920C' modified by 'root'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C device-uri to "usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:39:55 +0200] Printer 'HPDeskJet920C' modified by 'root'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:40 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:41 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:41 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:41 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:41 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:41 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:42 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:42 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:41:42 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:03 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:03 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:03 +0200] Job 1 queued on 'HPDeskJet920C' by 'gentoo'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:03 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 17363) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:55 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 17438) for job 1.

W [14/Oct/2004:19:43:56 +0200] [Job 1] Media tray empty!

E [14/Oct/2004:19:44:06 +0200] [Job 1] Unable to send print file to printer: No such device

E [14/Oct/2004:19:44:06 +0200] PID 17438 stopped with status 1!

I [14/Oct/2004:19:44:06 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:44:06 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:44:27 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:44:27 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:44:27 +0200] Job 2 queued on 'HPDeskJet920C' by 'gentoo'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 17534) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Printer 'HPDeskJet920C' modified by 'root'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C device-uri to "usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI" (was "usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI".)

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 17535) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Printer 'HPDeskJet920C' modified by 'root'.

E [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] PID 17534 stopped with status 0!

I [14/Oct/2004:19:45:14 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:49:25 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 3.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:49:25 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 3.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:49:25 +0200] Job 3 queued on 'HPDeskJet920C' by 'gentoo'.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:51:09 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:29 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 17835) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:52:54 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:12 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:26 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:53:28 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:55:09 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:19:59:49 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:00:06 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:00:06 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:00:06 +0200] Job 1 queued on 'HPDeskJet920C' by 'gentoo'.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:00:06 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 18283) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:07:32 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] Listening to 0:631

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:29 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:09:30 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 4169) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:15:17 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 2.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:15:17 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 2.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:15:17 +0200] Job 2 queued on 'HPDeskJet920C' by 'gentoo'.

E [14/Oct/2004:20:18:37 +0200] [Job 1] Unable to send print file to printer: No such device

E [14/Oct/2004:20:18:37 +0200] PID 4169 stopped with status 1!

I [14/Oct/2004:20:18:37 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:18:37 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 4335) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Printer 'HPDeskJet920C' modified by 'root'.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Setting HPDeskJet920C device-uri to "usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI" (was "usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI".)

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 4336) for job 1.

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Printer 'HPDeskJet920C' modified by 'root'.

E [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] PID 4335 stopped with status 0!

I [14/Oct/2004:20:19:03 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [14/Oct/2004:21:43:11 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:10 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:10 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:10 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:10 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:10 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:11 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:11 +0100] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:11 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:14:11 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7112) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:17:58 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7331) for job 1.

W [09/Dec/2004:13:29:53 +0100] [Job 1] Media tray empty!

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:37 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:34:38 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7468) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:55 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:35:56 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7539) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:43 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:38:44 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7630) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:35 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:41:36 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7705) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:30 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:45:31 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7780) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:27 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:51:28 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7862) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:34 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:35 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7948) for job 1.

I [09/Dec/2004:13:54:40 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:06:10 +0100] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 9516) for job 1.

E [09/Dec/2004:14:18:45 +0100] [Job 1] Unable to send print file to printer: No such device

E [09/Dec/2004:14:18:45 +0100] PID 9516 stopped with status 1!

I [09/Dec/2004:14:18:45 +0100] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:18:45 +0100] Saving printers.conf...

I [09/Dec/2004:14:18:51 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] Listening to 0:631

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [09/Dec/2004:14:22:22 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:47 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] Listening to 0:631

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] Full reload is required.

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer HPDeskJet920C...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 2...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Auto-typing document file d00001-001...

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] LoadAllJobs: Auto-typing document file d00002-001...

I [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] Full reload complete.

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [10/Dec/2004:00:12:48 +0100] ResumeListening: setting input bits...
```

----------

## Tiro

purtroppo non avendo nè kde nè gnome me la devo vedere a manina con le configurazioni...

----------

## federico

Potresti provare a configurare il file di configurazione di cups con informazioni precise sulla tua macchina quali hostname, ip e permessi per provare una soluzione + mirata?

----------

## Josuke

secondo il mio modesto parere...l'errore è da cercare nel perchè da browser non ti faccia vedere localhost:631....cups da avviato fa vedere quella schermata..non ci sono eccezioni...non è che hai un firewall che per distrazione blocca quella porta anche da locale?

----------

## Tiro

riesumo il post...dato che sono stato via e non avevo ancora risolto il problema...

ho provato a configurare la stampante con livecd gentoo-RR4 da firefox e funziona tutto alla perfezione...quindi deve funzionare anche qui!  :Smile: 

```
 # netstat -alpn | grep 631

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6149/cupsd          

tcp        0      1 192.168.8.3:32799       127.0.0.1:631           SYN_SENT    5967/firefox-bin    

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           6149/cupsd          

# sguscia /etc/cups/cupsd.conf 

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

LogLevel debug

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

AuthType None

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1 192.168.8.*

</Location>

 # sguscia /etc/cups/printers.conf

<DefaultPrinter HPDeskJet920C>

Info Raw queue

DeviceURI usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI

State Stopped

StateMessage Unable to send print file to printer: No such device

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

 # sguscia /etc/cups/printers.conf.O 

<DefaultPrinter HPDeskJet920C>

Info Raw queue

DeviceURI usb://HP/DeskJet%20920C?serial=HU18L6P28VBI

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Son contento per te! Almeno hai visto che è una cosa fattibile che può funzionare... Ma mi associo a dboogieman: hai provato a partire da zero e seguirepasso passo l'howto di gentoo? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

----------

## Tiro

si...ho seguito l'howto fino a che nn chiede di aprire http://localhost:631

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E lì fallisce... Uhm...  :Confused: 

----------

## rota

```
lappena avvio cups la stampante inizia a frullare all'infinito
```

be lo faperche ai installato i driver sbagliato ....

----------

## Tiro

```
 # dmesg | tail -n 4

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1504

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

```

ho emerso hpijs ... come indicato sull'howto e su  http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_920C

```
grep -i 920c /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/* 

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gimp-print.xml:   <id>printer/HP-DeskJet_920C</id>

/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/hpijs.xml:   <id>printer/HP-DeskJet_920C</id>

```

quindi ho dato:

```
 # foomatic-configure -s cups -p HP-DeskJet_920C -c file:/dev/usb/lp0 -n HP -d hpijs
```

e sinceramente ci ha impiegato parecchio a restituirmi il prompt...mi sono ricollegato a localhost:631 ma il problema persiste in un bel time-out.

Boh.

----------

## Tiro

a male estremo estremi rimedi...

ho riavviato col livecd configurato la stampante da browser... ho anche stampato un foglio (non quello di test) e funziona bene. A questo punto ho dato un bel:

```

# cp -fr /etc/cups/* /mnt/harddisk/etc/

# cp -fr /usr/share/foomatic/* /mnt/harddisk/usr/share/foomatic/

```

ho riavviato il tutto ma il browser continua a non aprire localhost:631 a questo punto mi viene da pensare solo ad una causa esterna a cups...ma quale..? 

```
 # netstat -nap | grep cups

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8518/cupsd          

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           8518/cupsd          
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

il demone viene riavviato ogni volta che cambi qualche cosa in cups.conf?

hai attivato iptable o altre impostazioni strane per la rete?

hai impostato correttamente il tuo localhost?

----------

## Tiro

```

gentoo # sguscia /etc/hosts 

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.8.1     router

192.168.8.2     home

192.168.8.3     sp0ck

192.168.8.4     schiavetto

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

gentoo # unstable -pv iptables shorewall

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-firewall/iptables-1.2.11-r3  -debug -extensions +ipv6 -static 153 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/iproute2-2.6.9.20041019-r1  -atm -minimal 268 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-firewall/shorewall-2.0.13  -doc 101 kB 

Total size of downloads: 524 kB

gentoo # sguscia /etc/cups/cupsd.conf 

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

LogLevel info

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

```

...però ora che mi ci fai pensare...non sarà mica:

```

 gentoo # cat /etc/init.d/procconf 

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

 use checkroot

}

start() {

 ebegin "Setting /proc options up"

 /bin/echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq 

 /bin/echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all

 /bin/echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts

 /bin/echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_ignore_bogus_error_responses

 /bin/echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/accept_source_route

 /bin/echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/accept_redirects

 for i in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*; do

   /bin/echo "1" > $i/rp_filter

 done

 /bin/echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/log_martians

 /bin/echo "0" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

 eend 0

}

```

....mò provo....

----------

## Tiro

...no non è la configurazione della /proc...  :Sad: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

Io avevo avuto un problema simile.. nel mio caso il problema era dovuto al fatto che xinetd non era avviato e configurato a dovere: questo demone e' necessario per poter pubblicare l'interfaccia web sulla porta 631, quindi dovresti fare:

```
emerge xinetd
```

e poi modificare il file

```
/etc/xinetd.d/swat
```

in questo modo: 

```
# default: off

# description: SWAT is the Samba Web Admin Tool. Use swat \

#              to configure your Samba server. To use SWAT, \

#              connect to port 901 with your favorite web browser.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/swat.xinetd,v 1.4 2004/07/18 03:55:05 dragonheart Exp $

service swat

{

        port            = 901

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        only_from       = localhost

        user            = root

        server          = /usr/sbin/swat

        log_on_failure += USERID

        disable         = no                 <------- NOTA PRIMA ERA YES (disabilitato)

}

```

spero di averti aiutato.. ^_^

----------

## Tiro

emerso, settato ma nulla da fare...  :Sad: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

domanda stupida ma hai startato il servizio? e l'hai aggiunto al runlevel default?

```
rc-update add xinetd default

/etc/init.d/xinetd start
```

----------

## Tiro

certo...

----------

## Tiro

```
Sp0ck cell # rc-status -a | grep xine

 xinetd                                                                                                                               [ started ]

```

----------

## [hammerfall]

Mi sono reso conto di aver scritto una mezza cazzata nel post qua sopra: il file di config da me postato era quello di swat che non centra una benamata *** con cups. 

A questo punto potresti controllare il contenuto del file 

```
/etc/cups/cups.conf
```

li' dentro sono configurate le porte dell'interfaccia web e le policy di accesso

io ho questo: 

```
#Port 80

#Port 443

Port 631

```

```
## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1
```

----------

## Tiro

che stupido che sooooonooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! un minchione......!!!!! sorry a tutti per avervi fatto perdere tempo....!!!! 

lo volete sapere che cosa non avevo abilitato...? cacccchio!!! 

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.lo start 

 * Starting lo

 *    Bringing up lo ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

```

ora funziona!!!!  :Smile: ))))))))

che C"£$£$%%&%&£$!"!"£!"??^?=&/%£****** che sono... grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

Hai presente il tiro al bersaglio? Bene...

PUUUUUUUL!!!!

sono proprio contento per te, è davvero una soddisfazione quando risolvi un problema, vero?

----------

## [hammerfall]

buone stampe ^_^ 

/me imbraccia la carabina e spara..   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sono proprio contento per te, è davvero una soddisfazione quando risolvi un problema, vero?

 

...si! soprattutto qnd risolvi in maniera legittima...!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /me imbraccia la carabina e spara.. Laughing

 

stavo pensando ad un cappio al collo ...  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> stavo pensando ad un cappio al collo ... 

 nah...   :Laughing:   non ci sarebbe neanche il gusto di vederti correre...   :Wink: 

Ok,scherzi a parte buon capodanno!

----------

## Tiro

altrettanto...  :Wink: 

----------

